# Need blank shirts, printing and shipping to Europe



## Bone7ord (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,

I need a company that can sell me t-shirts (with or without cusrom measurments) and other shirts, with printing and shipping to Europe, Croatia. Eventually, if the also service relabeling and retagging, thats also good.
Need blank t-shirts styles like the alstyle 1701-1301 or Hanes Beefy-T, or custom made.
Please if somebody knows a good company, let me know

regards


----------



## 4thStreetDesigns (Jan 15, 2012)

Try Promotional Blank T Shirts Europe 2011, Buy Blank T Shirts Europe 2011 Promotional Products and Items from Blank T Shirts Europe 2011 Manufacturers and Suppliers at Alibaba.com .


----------



## 4thStreetDesigns (Jan 15, 2012)

Try here too, of course. 

Europe - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a company in Turkey that should be able to do it: AEM Extreme Merchandising Services - Screen Printing - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

More companies here: Europe - Browse Locations - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------

